# Chocolate Mint or Camo Soap?



## ca_soap (Jan 6, 2014)

I was doing a batch of chocolate which I normally do in three colors (tan, brown, and black) when I ended up with a dropper I had used for peppermint oil getting put in the sink while cleaning along with the chocolate.  Yep it smelled too good not to just add some peppermint to the chocolate and in doing so I added a little green coloring tinted to a mint green for added color.  Well it smells divine, just like a thin mint cookie, when I cut it though it looks more like camo than mint chocolate.  The chocolate FO cures to tan and the tan in the picture is colored with coco powder and will darken as the soap cures.


----------



## lsg (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice swirls.


----------



## seven (Jan 6, 2014)

i vote for camo  suits the colors perfectly. btw, may i ask what swirl technique you used? it looks very very nice!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 6, 2014)

Camo mint cookie. They look gorgeous


----------



## Relle (Jan 6, 2014)

Choc/mint, great swirls. 

 This is my camo, I didn't swirl, just spooned it in.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 6, 2014)

I would say choc/mint, camo has colours in sort of blocks. Gorgeous swirls!


----------



## ca_soap (Jan 6, 2014)

Seven, not anything difficult, I split my batch into plastic pitchers, add my colors then pour then from height of about 8 -12 inches in zig zag patterns


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 6, 2014)

That looks awesome! Really gorgeous swirls.  :clap: I want to go make swirly soap again after looking at these but my swirls never turn out this cool.


----------



## renata (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow, gorgeous! awesome swirls and a great color combo


----------



## ourwolfden (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, I love the way that looks.  I bet it smells wonderful too!


----------



## Tienne (Jan 7, 2014)

That is a really, really fine looking soap you got yourself there! Great colours and great swirl. At the back there I can see that even the sides of the soaps have some really pretty patterning. The sides can otherwise sometimes be so iffy. Very nice job!


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Jan 7, 2014)

I love the look of these!!! :clap:


----------



## RogueRose (Aug 30, 2015)

ca_soap said:


> I was doing a batch of chocolate which I normally do in three colors (tan, brown, and black) when I ended up with a dropper I had used for peppermint oil getting put in the sink while cleaning along with the chocolate.  Yep it smelled too good not to just add some peppermint to the chocolate and in doing so I added a little green coloring tinted to a mint green for added color.  Well it smells divine, just like a thin mint cookie, when I cut it though it looks more like camo than mint chocolate.  The chocolate FO cures to tan and the tan in the picture is colored with coco powder and will darken as the soap cures.



What did you use for the green?


----------



## KristaMarie (Aug 30, 2015)

This thread is super old, so I'm not sure you'll get a response from the OP, but I've gotten similar green using French green clay.


----------



## Relle (Aug 30, 2015)

Not sure the OP will see this, as I haven't seen them post lately, if you look at my photo on the previous page, I use green oxide for the camo.


----------



## ca_soap (Aug 30, 2015)

The green in this soap was a green oxide


----------

